# استفسار عن شبكه تغذيه مياه لمبني



## mgh1987 (9 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
1-كنت عاوز افضل طريقه لتثبيت مواسير البولي بروبلين لتغذيه المياه علي سطح المبني مع العلم انه يوجد بلاط وتم الانتهاء منه .. 2-ازاي احسب كميه العزل للمواسير ..... 
3 - الوصلات و المحابس اللازمه بين مضخات تدوير المياه للمبني و المواسير .........وبين المضخات وتانك المياه الموجود اعلي المبني
....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

